# Good Helper in the Garden



## Rebbetzin (Feb 3, 2015)

I was pulling weeds and Cherokee decided he would help me.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 3, 2015)

Love that expression! I once had an Australian Shepherd that, when I tossed a weed in the pile, she would fetch it back to me!


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 3, 2015)

Cherokee is sooooooooooooooooooooo cute!!!!!!  Great photo!


----------

